# EZ DRIPPER by Ez Cloud Company



## Stroodlepuff (2/9/15)

*The Ez Dripper is specifically designed to provide you the easiest way to refill your atomizer. Its mountable on any flat surface. You can also take out the bottle and carry it with you. Just one pump makes 5 to 12 drops. Don't drip and drive.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ez-dripper.t13511/


----------



## zadiac (2/9/15)

The EZ Dripper is a brilliant idea and I have one incoming. Can now use my fav dripper while driving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/9/15)

Genius idea... someone is going to make a lot of cash


----------



## Christos (5/9/15)

Awww crap and here I bought 2 reo's to solve the issue this product is solving.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

